# Ramco Vintage Compound



## Steelhat (Jan 24, 2006)

Does anyone know the history of *Ramco *bows? I am finishing my restoration and tune of a creme-and-red *4-wheel Ramco*. The spun-aluminum pylons are quite striking looking. It gives every indication of being a first generation compound bow. The ATA is 58", so it is the tallest/largest compound bow I have ever worked on. I found the residue of what might have been a small octagonal sticker on one of limbs.


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

The company could be Rocky Mountain Archery (RAMCO??), but I'm not much of an expert.


----------



## Steelhat (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks for your reply!
Sounds close, but the initials don't quite line up. (RMACO)

Any ideas?


----------



## darton_shooter (Feb 2, 2007)

*little bit of info in here, not much*

http://www.floridaarchery.org/davisonAprMay05.pdf


----------



## Steelhat (Jan 24, 2006)

Many, many thanks. After a year of having it in my closet, while I worked on other bows, I finally took it out, restored and tuned this 58" ata first generation compound beast. Actually, "beast" is way to strong a word. It is a smooth, unique fingershooter.

If anyone has owned a Ramco, please post a thought about them. I would love reading about other archer's experiences with this, which may be the "tallest of the compounds".

Steelhat


----------



## darton_shooter (Feb 2, 2007)

got any pictures of it? I would like to see what it looks like.


----------



## arrowchucker222 (Jun 17, 2013)

I lived in Rangley co in 1977-1978 when Ramco was cranking. It’s. Town of 400 people. Don Collier and Lyle Haas were the owners. I was on the NW Colorado archery team and we kinda made our own bows. We shot there takedown recurve, slow but stable and won Vegas , both men’s team, women’s team and mixed. They,De long compound bows , I know 58” maybe 60”. In 1977 a lot of people still shot fingers ang those where very forgiving. A lot of Vegas wins were with Ramco bows. They designed a new riser with a very small grip and some started breaking right in the grip. It backrupted the only warranty. Good run with good people, but 1 small engineering mistake and your done.


----------



## CrinFu (Feb 6, 2021)

Steelhat said:


> Does anyone know the history of *Ramco *bows? I am finishing my restoration and tune of a creme-and-red *4-wheel Ramco*. The spun-aluminum pylons are quite striking looking. It gives every indication of being a first generation compound bow. The ATA is 58", so it is the tallest/largest compound bow I have ever worked on. I found the residue of what might have been a small octagonal sticker on one of limbs.


----------



## CrinFu (Feb 6, 2021)

*Hello this CrinFu, I think I may have some insight on Ramco compounds bows " or maybe not" while in High School in Rangely Co. ( 1973-1977) we had a family move to town, the Pickerings, mr Pickering was a past Bronze metal winner in the Olympics ( not sure of what Olympic's) however I be leave that is wear the first RAMCO compound bows where developed in fact a archery club was started and huge discounts were given to Archery club members for high school students ( awesome for students ) I was. Year older then Gary. All in all Mr Pickering was a good example of a archery innovator. And a big part of the development of the Rangely archery club at getting the full outdoor hunting course which was a archery hunting practice course. My bow was RAMCO Dahl sheep bow.*


Steelhat said:


> Does anyone know the history of *Ramco *bows? I am finishing my restoration and tune of a creme-and-red *4-wheel Ramco*. The spun-aluminum pylons are quite striking looking. It gives every indication of being a first generation compound bow. The ATA is 58", so it is the tallest/largest compound bow I have ever worked on. I found the residue of what might have been a small octagonal sticker on one of limbs.


----------



## arrowchucker222 (Jun 17, 2013)

Close, Jim Pickering shot for Carrols out of Moab,UT. I was in Rangley for college, 76-78. Don Collier and Lyle Haas started Ramco. Every one on the archer team stayed at Lyle’s house before our dorms were ready. They made our bows but we had to work on them too.
There bows won Vegas several times in fingers compound. They had a 60” 4 wheel compound. They made bows for Viking out of Texas, and Robin Hood archery . Silk screening the logos was part of our jobs to ge free bows. I believe it was 78 when they made a 2 wheel bow. But it had a wonderful narrow grip. Problem though most broke! After replacing all the bows they went Bankrupt. Don when to work for Carolls bows in Moab and Lyle was a preacher. Except opening deer and elk seasons. They were our coaches too. Our team won Vegas, Mens, Women’s and mixed teams! Made enough money to fly to Virginia for outdoor Nationals. Got lots of stories! Arrowchucker


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 22, 2021)

Steelhat said:


> Does anyone know the history of *Ramco *bows? I am finishing my restoration and tune of a creme-and-red *4-wheel Ramco*. The spun-aluminum pylons are quite striking looking. It gives every indication of being a first generation compound bow. The ATA is 58", so it is the tallest/largest compound bow I have ever worked on. I found the residue of what might have been a small octagonal sticker on one of limbs.


They were made in Rangely Colorado the owner/manager also coached the archery team for Colorado Northwest Community College. Many of the students worked for him making bows. They also made recurves of which I have 2 bought from him and they serve me well. They also contracted to Martin Archery to make recurve limbs.


----------

